# BCS: Régime Particulier d'Exploitation (FR)



## maremarjo

Prevodim sigurnosne upute pri rukovanju elektricnom energijom na visokom naponu, s franc na hrvatski, moze li mi netko pomoci pri izrazu Régime Particulier d'Exploitation- nesto kao da ne radi postrojenje, ali... trebam izraz na hrvatskom. Fala...


----------



## LilithE

Malo je zeznuto jer je to nekakav polu pravni izraz, a često uopće ne sliče. Ovisno o kontekstu, ista se riječ prevodi na različite načine. Možeš li napisati cijelu rečenicu (u originalu) da shvatim o čemu se zapravo radi? Ili malo više konteksta - kakvo je to postrojenje (koja mu je djelatnost), zašto je došlo do "régime particulier d'exploitation" ...

U međuvremenu recimo: _postupak privremenog zaustavljanja pogona_, _postupak privremene obustave proizvodnje _


----------



## maremarjo

LilithE said:


> Malo je zeznuto jer je to nekakav polu pravni izraz, a često uopće ne sliče. Ovisno o kontekstu, ista se riječ prevodi na različite načine. Možeš li napisati cijelu rečenicu (u originalu) da shvatim o čemu se zapravo radi? Ili malo više konteksta - kakvo je to postrojenje (koja mu je djelatnost), zašto je došlo do "régime particulier d'exploitation" ...
> 
> U međuvremenu recimo: _postupak privremenog zaustavljanja pogona_, _postupak privremene obustave proizvodnje _


----------



## maremarjo

Hvala, cini mi se jako dobra ideja, radi se o radovima na visokonaponskim postrojenjima, i ta ista rijec nalazi se u razlicitim kontekstima, kao npr. terre d'exploitation- tu se radi vjerojatno o ucinskom rastavljacu koji se postavlja izmedju uzemljivaca i transformatora, a onda pak chargé d'exploitation- jos provjeravam da li se zaista radi o uklopnicaru ---hvala ti za ideju i ako ti je poznata koja web str. o svemu tome dobro bi mi dosla, radi se o sigurnosnim uputama za rukovanje elektricnom energijom ali pri visokom naponu, fala (dosta sam toga pogledala, ali ...)


----------



## Duya

Meni je elektroenergetika struka, tako da mislim da ti mogu dosta pomoći. Međutim 1) terminologija (a dijelom i tehnika) je dosta različita u različitim zemljama 2) moj francuski nije baš sjajan 3) srpska terminologija mi je bliža nego hrvatska, ali to je valjda najmanji problem.

"Exploitation" ćemo obično prevesti kao "pogon" a rjeđe kao "eksploatacija", mada sve to zavisi od konteksta.

"Terre d'exploitation" je, vjerujem, *radno uzemljenje *(koje služi za uzemljenje zvjezdišta a time i za rad sistema). Nasuprot njemu je *zaštitno uzemljenje *(radi bezbjednosti ljudi) -- "terre de protection", možda?

Nisam siguran za "*Régime Particulier d'Exploitation*" -- na prvu loptu, preveo bih kao "poseban pogonski režim" -- ali zaista mi nije jasno bez konteksta na šta se to tačno odnosi.

Ne znam ni šta je "chargé d'exploitation" -- je li ovdje "chargé" kao u engleskom "person in charge", tj. "odgovorni"? Onda bi vjerovatno prevod bio "uklopničar" ili "manipulant".


----------



## LilithE

Ma da, "exploitation" može biti baš svašta, npr. _résultat d'exploitation_ = rezultat poslovanja, _système d'exploitation_ = operativni sustav itd. 

"Progooglala" sam sad malo i pronašla ovu stranicu:
http://cadial.hidra.hr/searchdoc.php?lang=hr&query=azbest&searchText=on&searchTitle=on&searchDescriptors=on&resultlimitnum=10&resultoffset=&annotate=on&bid=6w7tOKNVUY9eAREpzsEK4g%3D%3D

To je _Pravilnik o sigurnosti i zdravlju pri radu s električnom energijom. _Malo sam pogledala. Nije baš ono što ti treba, ali možda ipak bude od neke koristi. Drugi se dio zove _POJMOVI I DEFINICIJE _- uglavnom su prilično uobičajeni pojmovi, ali ima i nešto onih koji su usko vezani za tu temu pa možeš usporediti francuske i hrvatske definicije kad nisi sigurna odnose li se na istu stvar.
U vezi "prekida" spominju: _prekid rada_, _dugotrajni prekid djelatnosti ...
_
Moj prijedlog za _postupak privremenog/privremene ..._mi je je pao na pamet jer mi je prijevod nekog izraza iz potpuno drugog područja (ali koji također počinje s _régime particulier_)bio takav. Sad, radi li se o privremenom ili dugotrajnom (ili nije ni bitno) je vjerojatno jasno i iz konteksta. 
Možda da iskombiniraš nešto kao _postupak _(privremenog) _prekida rada/djelatnosti_/_poslovanja_?

Ako naiđem na nešto "korisno", dodat ću naknadno.
http://eurovoc.europa.eu/drupal/?q=...pa.eu/230975&language=fr&view=pt&ifacelang=hrhttp://eurovoc.europa.eu/drupal/?q=...i=http://eurovoc.europa.eu/418401&language=hr


----------



## maremarjo

LilithE said:


> Ma da, "exploitation" može biti baš svašta, npr. _résultat d'exploitation_ = rezultat poslovanja, _système d'exploitation_ = operativni sustav itd.
> 
> "Progooglala" sam sad malo i pronašla ovu stranicu:
> http://cadial.hidra.hr/searchdoc.ph...set=&annotate=on&bid=6w7tOKNVUY9eAREpzsEK4g==
> 
> To je _Pravilnik o sigurnosti i zdravlju pri radu s električnom energijom. _Malo sam pogledala. Nije baš ono što ti treba, ali možda ipak bude od neke koristi. Drugi se dio zove _POJMOVI I DEFINICIJE _- uglavnom su prilično uobičajeni pojmovi, ali ima i nešto onih koji su usko vezani za tu temu pa možeš usporediti francuske i hrvatske definicije kad nisi sigurna odnose li se na istu stvar.
> U vezi "prekida" spominju: _prekid rada_, _dugotrajni prekid djelatnosti ..._
> 
> Moj prijedlog za _postupak privremenog/privremene ..._mi je je pao na pamet jer mi je prijevod nekog izraza iz potpuno drugog područja (ali koji također počinje s _régime particulier_)bio takav. Sad, radi li se o privremenom ili dugotrajnom (ili nije ni bitno) je vjerojatno jasno i iz konteksta.
> Možda da iskombiniraš nešto kao _postupak _(privremenog) _prekida rada/djelatnosti_/_poslovanja_?
> 
> Ako naiđem na nešto "korisno", dodat ću naknadno.


----------



## maremarjo

radi se o tipicnim tehnickim izrazima, fala na idejama, pokusavam usporedjivati definicije, no vidi se da sistemi nisu bas potpuno isti, npr. ovaj postupak privremenog prekida rada, sto bi i mogao biti, kao takav nigdje ne nalazim kako jednu mjeru opreza pri radu na visokom naponu, radi se o utjecaju kapacitivnih struja jednog postrojenja u blizini drugoga, na neki nacin se zasticuje radiliste (od rizika "praznjenja"-mozda bolje receno izboja) i ono drugo susjedno postrojenje se prebacuje na taj sistem, a nije potpuno iskopcanje jer za to koriste izraz consignation, sto bi bilo osim iskljucenja poduzeti pet pravila sigurnosti, uzemljiti itd. ovo je kao neko mehanicko kocenje, nije mi bas jasno i vjerujem da mora postojati za to neki konkrenti izraz, prosla sam toliko pravilnika, svi su dosta opceniti, pogledat cu ipak ponovno, hvala


----------



## maremarjo

Duya said:


> Meni je elektroenergetika struka, tako da mislim da ti mogu dosta pomoći. Međutim 1) terminologija (a dijelom i tehnika) je dosta različita u različitim zemljama 2) moj francuski nije baš sjajan 3) srpska terminologija mi je bliža nego hrvatska, ali to je valjda najmanji problem.
> 
> "Exploitation" ćemo obično prevesti kao "pogon" a rjeđe kao "eksploatacija", mada sve to zavisi od konteksta.
> 
> "Terre d'exploitation" je, vjerujem, *radno uzemljenje *(koje služi za uzemljenje zvjezdišta a time i za rad sistema). Nasuprot njemu je *zaštitno uzemljenje *(radi bezbjednosti ljudi) -- "terre de protection", možda?
> 
> Nisam siguran za "*Régime Particulier d'Exploitation*" -- na prvu loptu, preveo bih kao "poseban pogonski režim" -- ali zaista mi nije jasno bez konteksta na šta se to tačno odnosi.
> 
> Ne znam ni šta je "chargé d'exploitation" -- je li ovdje "chargé" kao u engleskom "person in charge", tj. "odgovorni"? Onda bi vjerovatno prevod bio "uklopničar" ili "manipulant".


----------



## LilithE

Evo i nešto konkretnije:
http://www.ho-cired.hr/referati/SO1-25.pdf



> Uzemljenje u postrojenju dijeli se najčešće na pogonsko ili radno, zaštitno, gromobransko i združeno uzemljenje [2]. Uzemljenje dijela mreže u normalnom pogonu naziva se pogonskim uzemljenjem (nultočke generatora, transformatora). U skupinu zaštitnih uzemljenja ubrajaju se sekundarne stezaljke namota strujnih i naponskih mjernih transformatora, odnosno kućišta svih uređaja koja u slučaju kvara mogu doći pod napon, odnosno uzemljenja za zaštitu osoblja za vrijeme rada na visokonaponskim dijelovima postrojenja. U skupinu zaštitnih uzemljenja ubrajaju se i privremeni
> uzemljivači odnosno kratkospojnici.


Itd.
Dakle Duya, možeš otpisati 3. problem za sada, terminologija mi se čini ista. 
Što se tiče _chargé_, doslovan prijevod bi bio nešto kao "napunjen" (engleski _charged_). I ostale su varijacije iste kao u engleskom - _la charge électrique_.

To sa uzemljenjem mi sasvim ima smisla - već i samo_ terre_ znači uzemljenje.
Maremarjo, s obzirom da se na riječ _exploitation _može naići u stvarno bezbroj situacija, postoji li mogućnost da se u tim slučajevima odnosi na sam pogon? 
Možda da pokušaš s cijelim rečenicama? Budući da je Duyi to područje struka, mogao bi lako "pogoditi" riječi iz konteksta.


----------



## maremarjo

Duya hvala na pomoci, vjerojatno bi to bio pogon, ovako: radi se o tome da u blizini radilista pri visokom naponu, postoji drugo el. postrojenje pod naponom i onda zbog kapacitivnh struja (couplage capacitif vjerujem da je to to i zbog rizika od izboja/praznjenja) moraju ili udaljiti-premjestiti ili consigner ovo  susjedno postrojenje, consigner je beznaponsko stanje s pet provedenih pravila sigurnosti, e na kraju daju mogucnost udaljavanja, kao da se stavi to susjedno postrojenje u RPE, tj. da se iskljuce dispozitivi automatskog ponovnog spajanja i zabrani manualni povrat bez prethodne dozvole rukovoditelja poslova, nesto kao mehanicko zadrzavanje - sve to uz uzemljivace koji paze da ne bi doslo do problema na fazi- pise jos da je to u slucaju kad se ne moze  potpuno ugasiti i osigurati, ili ukloniti izvan domasaja........
za terre d'exploitation pise da je prijenosni uzemljivac norma NF EN 6/320 za zastitu transformatora protiv naglog povrata struje, e sad jel to radno uzemljenje, postavlja se izmedju prekidaca i transformatora, , jel to ucinski rastavljac?


----------



## Duya

Poslao sam maremarjo privatnu poruku, pošto lagano klizimo van dometa foruma.

P.S. Bio sam ipak u pravu za _terre_, evo ovdje:



> . Dans leur documentation (début de page 8), il est noté qu'il faut une terre d'exploitation (pour raccorder au neutre) et une terre de protection (la boucle classique).



no to ipak ne objašnjava sve to s učinskim rastavljačem, povratom struje...


----------



## maremarjo

Duje, poslala sam ti priv poruku, zahvaljujem na ponudjenoj pomoci, ne bih htjela daviti ni tebe ni LilithE, ipak sam se sama uvalila u ovo, hvala Vam sto "patite" zajedno sa mnom, nekako cu se iskopati, ako ne, zvat cu opet u pomoc, hvala vam...


----------

